# INCHEON | Songdo Paramount Movie Park Korea | Prep



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

Construction start-2008.12
Complete Year-2012
Developer-Paramount USA
Construction Company-Daewoo CO.Ltd(GM Daewoo Motor Sales Corporation)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2008.11.30-Construction Update!*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Congratulations!! Construction Start-2008.12.3*

















Disneyland, Universal Studios and younghwatemapakeuin world famous Paramount movie Park, Korea, New Songdo, Incheon Metropolitan City goes to the nest. 

Daewoo Incheon Metropolitan City and sell (shares) and piem Korea (main) site mupipakeu Songdo in Incheon on May 3, Paramount Parks in the movie 'held the groundbreaking ceremony. 

In a wide-area market, Ahn Sang-soo of Incheon, Incheon City Council gojinseop, piem Korea (Day) juseunghyeon CEO, Daewoo Motor Sales (Day) yidongho president, Michael Corcoran, president of Paramount Pictures, the Grand National Party lawmaker hongilpyo, wide-area market in the choegiseon前He said. 

Paramount movie will open in 2011 piem Park, Korea, Korea (Day) and Daewoo Motor Sales (Day) in charge of co-firing, the Daewoo Motor Sales Corp. (Day) will be in charge of the construction sector. 

Daewoo Motor Sales (Day) to the effect that job creation for Paramount Parks in the movie a manyeomyeong, economic effects and 1,000,000,000,000 won in the Seoul metropolitan area, such as creating a positive affect on the economy and is expected to forming. 

Ahn Sang-soo of Incheon Metropolitan City in the "3 years of the column as real as the wind tried to thank fulfilled," he encouraged, and "good fun movie park facilities in the eopdeon Incheon Korea will be a happy," he said. 

The "(such as the economic crisis) difficulties, but the movie park will contribute to the development of the Incheon development and the metropolitan area," he says "the world's best want me to work in the construction of urban theme park," he said. 

The local economy in the world economic crisis and the difficulties of companies in the construction of New Songdo City, and a movie theme park with an opportunity to jump again will be able to make.


----------



## saigon2020 (Dec 28, 2008)

so beautiful!!!!


----------



## thethemeparkguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where exactly the Paramount Movie Theme Park is located? Or has any further information? 

I will visit Songdo for this reason in a few days.

Please contact me via:
http://www.thethemeparkguy.com/contact.html


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

thethemeparkguy said:


> Does anyone know where exactly the Paramount Movie Theme Park is located? Or has any further information?
> 
> I will visit Songdo for this reason in a few days.
> 
> ...



Will visit??? Very Thanks.... nice theme park guy!! 
your word means picture will be taken by you???


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

thethemeparkguy said:


> Does anyone know where exactly the Paramount Movie Theme Park is located? Or has any further information?
> 
> I will visit Songdo for this reason in a few days.
> 
> ...


I visited your homepage.... very interesting homepage...
but I know Other Theme park Development In korea.. beyond your updates...
동부산관광단지(Busan's Theme park-will post thread),and 새만금관광리조트(SGFEZ's Tour Resort & hotel Development-39 floor-Saemangeum,Gunsan,Korea),송도국제도시 트럼프 호텔(New Songdo International City-Trump Songdo International Hotel Development-I know this recent News...Contact me!),영주 판타지온 리조트,제주 신화역사공원,제주 스마트 시티(Yeongju,Jeju( 2 projects-Jeju smart city's Development Company is Dubai Real Estate Company,TECOM)
If you another Theme park's Construction news,contact me!! Thanks... I will teach you...


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2009.2.1-construction fence!*


----------



## flymordecai (Jan 4, 2006)

This seems like a fitting development, considering the whole Korean Pop Wave going on. Or was that over 2 years ago?


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

flymordecai said:


> This seems like a fitting development, considering the whole Korean Pop Wave going on. Or was that over 2 years ago?


^^ I think Korean Wave never seems to dry out as it now reaches Islamic countries as well as Latin America


----------



## albon (May 9, 2008)

good proyect !!!

congratulation !!!

thanks for the updates.


----------



## DanielLG (Mar 30, 2008)

Very KOOL!
That theme park will give Disneyland Tokyo alot competition.


----------



## thethemeparkguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Photos taken on February 17, 2009:









Paramount fence









Site entry









Behind the fence: no construction yet

More here:
http://www.thethemeparkguy.com/park/paramount-movie-park-korea/


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Greats !


----------



## DanielLG (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope construction will start soon.
The sooner the better. =]


----------



## Jaee (Mar 28, 2009)

wow 
looks just as great as Disneyland


----------



## benic_ (Nov 10, 2005)

The construction has started?


----------



## thethemeparkguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Photo date: July 25, 2009










More here:
http://www.thethemeparkguy.com/park/paramount-movie-park-korea/


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction news-site Construction-2009.8.17*










site landing Construction started!!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Finally Started-2009.9.11*


----------



## XenoCholo237 (Oct 2, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> I really confused by all of this. It seems so hard to built theme parks these days. Either the banks just will not come to the party, or investors walk away, as they see them as too risky.
> 
> Its a pity, as it would have added some extra buzz to the area.
> 
> Paramount were going to build a theme park in Melbourne, Australia in the late 1990-early 2000s, but it also fell over.


Sorry for a late reply

So Paramount Korea is officially canceled i am supposing. No major development recently and no new announcements on development. just concept art and more concept art. 

I think this economy fall is a big part of this why this won't launch off. Investors won't invest money due to fear of failing maybe. But I don't think Paramount Korea will happen anytime soon. bummer


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

Cancelled....


----------

